# Got my biopsy result



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I had great news today--no malignancy! Just bad thyroiditis. What a relief after having had to wait 13 weeks for this.

I think I saw on one of these boards that with Hurthle cells, diagnosis can be difficult and it's a good idea to get a 2nd opinion? Does anyone have experience with this? I asked my surgeon and he said he'd be glad tosend it to MD Anderson if I needed that to feel okay with it, but he didn't think it was necessary--that this path lab he uses is really good and in fact, they review slides for others.

He also said he thought I was going to feel so much better now with that large mass out. Since I didn't think I was having symptoms before, I wondered if he says that to everyone--because the natural tendency is to think Gee--I went through all that for nothing?

Thanks to all of you who have listened and answered my questions.

Sue


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My surgeon did say a thyroid gland like mine with hashimotos is good to have taken out because it would've been an at-risk gland in the future. So it wasn't all for nothing.

Sue


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats!! That is wonderful news.


----------

